# First kill with a slingshot



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

I was probably 7 or 8 when i made my first kill with a marksman foldout sling and 1/4 in. steel ammo. I thought it was an oriole, so i took a shot to at least have a chance at hitting it. It ended up falling out of the tree, and it was a mockingbird! I remember digging a hole and burying it to not get in trouble. This memory really stuck with me, i went back to the spot where i buried the bird when i was in my teens. By then i had left The Slingshot alone because i caught a hard time from the other teens, who made fun of slingshots. I dug around to see if it was still buried and it was. Nothing but bone and feathers. When i looked at the birds head and i saw the entry wound! The steel shot was still there too! My parents got me into shooting slingshots, but that proved TO ME how deadly it can be. One shot, one kill. Can you remember your first kill with a slingshot?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds familiar lol... I buried a pigeon or 2 when I was about 6... I used to do like a rat shot with several small rocks in the pouch... it worked well, never missed, but can't say it was a instant kill sorta amo... especially at that age and strength... lucky mum never found out


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

I don't distinctly remember my first kill with a slingshot, probably because of all the doves I slaughtered in my early teens with a crossman pumpmaster 760. There was several days that my friend and I would go hunting in the river wash and keep a count on how many we had killed that day, it wasn't uncommon to get 30 or more in a day. My first real memory of killing something was also with a pellet gun and it was a chipmunk... I didn't think I would hit it, and was actually aiming for a metal fence post it was standing next to in order to scare it away. Long story short the wind must have caught the pellet and I hit the little booger right in the head, I must have been about 11, and I felt horrible. I actually cried while I buried it.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't know, I've...killed so much....


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

my earliest memory of killing anything has to be the accidental kill i got when i was in 1st or 2nd grade . i used to have one of them paratrooper slingshot toys, the kind where you shoot a plastic paratrooper and his parachute opens up . well, i had just gotten a wrist brace slingshot and thought ill shoot one of them figures into the sky, the first one went really fast compared to the toy plastic slingshot that came with it, so i was all excited about the difference. the second one i pulled back as far as i could and just shot blindly into the sky, and when i let go, i actually saw a small shadow fly right into the path of the lil parachute guy . THUMP ! down went a sparrow in midflight . i picked it up and its head was just flopping on a broken neck . instant death . so i fed it to my outdoor cat . i still have that wrist brace slingshot , my lil sparrow killer .


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dont remember first kill but i can tell you about my missed shots i play them in my mind over and over again and its always a easy shot its the shots that i should not come close to making that i nail i kill crows out of my jeep window doing 60 so often that they know my jeep and fly into the trees until i pass


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

it is awkward to say because I have been hunting with both guns and slingshots for about a decade and I struggle to remember precisely but I think that my first kill with a slingshot was a young but fully grown rabbit and I shot it with a very crude homemade fork with thera bad gold for bands, I was about 6 or 7 and was ecstatic after watching my dad shoot animals and not having done it myself.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

I will always remember my first kill it was a very lucky shot indeed I shot into a low flying flock of starlings and managed to hit one it fell from the sky like a stone this is the slingshot that done the job over 36 years ago its now had new leather fitted to it I was around 13 when I made it


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

PHIL , now that is a slingshot ! flats and tabs . . . FTW !


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

My first slingshot kill was a wood pigeon I was probably about 12 with my old trusty apple fork made by my dad with gypsy leather tabs square elastic and a old boot tounge as a pouch lol I still remember rushing home catty around my neck and a dead pigeon in hand awaiting my pat on the back


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Im liking yalls posts.  i remember my dad not letting have a red rider bb gun. So my mom,doing her best not to go against my dads wishes, taught me to chain office bands together the way my uncles did when they were little. Lol! What she taught me was probably more dangerous! Anyways, my dad saw how good i was with my rubberband powered hackberry slingshot that he let me start shooting his store bought. Thanks for posting everyone.


----------



## Hybrid (Apr 10, 2013)

Havent made any kills with a slingshot yet. I plan on going for rabbit or jackrabbit soon, maybe a turkey if I'm lucky enough to find one again. 

EDIT: NVM about the turkey, I need to pay a $25 fee to add it to my Hunting and fishing licence


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

turkey would be a great kill with a slingshot do a head or neck shot in the body wont even make him slow down in fact it will make him speed up


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol it was a rabbit running across the street when I was just a kid. Riding no handed on my bike, I made the shot of my life. I became a legend in my small group of friends. Perhaps this is why I am still into Slingshots today True Story!

Yo


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I was 9 and i had a marksman slingshot (dont know what the model was) and i was shooting some bamboo trees in the backyard and i saw the biggest sparrow i had ever seen, but i was a really bad shot and i hit him in the leg with a 1/4 ball he was freaking out i did as well so i picked up a very large rock shot him,the shot ripped him apart... i gave him to the house cat,


----------

